# My son's first deer, I hope



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

It was a beautiful evening and decided to take my 11 year old son out for an evening deer hunt. We sat for a little while when we heard something approaching from behind, but we got busted and got a good loud pssssshhhh. Not cool, but we stayed put. As legal time was running out we decided to head out a little early as we couldn't see a thing in the woods. I explained to him the importance of leaving just as quiet as you came in, you never know when one might be near. 
As we slowly walked out, along the wood edge near the bean field. That's when it gets good, we seen two deer 20 yards in front of us as we came around a bend. I checked my phone to see what time it was, still two minutes to spare. I let him know he was good to shoot. He slowly raised the bow as the deer watched. He let's it fly, and smack he nailed it! It sounded like it hit a pumpkin as the deer ran off like a rocket staying low to the ground, we watched as it crashed into the beans. 
We wait as both of us were very excited, you see he missed a deer opening day last season and that kind of stuck with him for the entire year. So we head over to where the deer was standing and sure enough, blood. We were both giving each other high fives and headed to the truck in disbelief of what just happened. 
We drove back to the site and began to track the blood trail, finding bright red blood here and there when out of nowhere it starts to rain, **** not good. But it stopped shortly after and our trail was still good. I look to see what time it is, I work third shift and have to start the drive back home so I'm not late for work. 
I'm headed back out first thing in the morning, now I'm in the dreaded second guessing stage, but I'm confident that deer didn't go far. Wish me luck, sorry for the long read.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hopefully it is within 50 feet of where you quit looking, good luck, tell him great job, we want pics too! Mike


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I need to hit the bed, but long
story short, it was 5 yards from where we left off. Not sure why it keeps flipping the picture sideways but you get the point.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome job! Congrats to your boy, he made a great shot.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Great shooting! And way to stick to it and recover the harvest!


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice Browns hat! Congratulations to you and your son!!!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! Your son will never forget his first deer ​


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats! Hopefully the first of many...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job on the deer, glad the coyotes didn, t find it first, saw a coyote sat evening a hour before dark prowling around..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was worried about coyotes, I lost a deer a few years ago to them. But all is well! I am having the hide tanned as a keepsake.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to your son. 
Mt son got his 1st deer 23 years ago at age 12 and even though he doesn't hunt much anymore he still talks about that deer.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats to you and your boy.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice story and congrats.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great job! Cherish the moment! Love the pics!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks again guys, it truly was a great and unique hunt, he is already talking about getting out again. Jeesh, let dad hunt once lol. I haven't been out by myself yet, but I don't regret that for one second. 
He also was very eager to dress it himself, I gave a few pointers and helped only a little. Very impressed with the little man.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats to your son and wish my son good luck this year...... Rich


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

awesome man! congrats...I'll be doing the same thing with my son in....10-11 years!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your first deer, frame a photo of the deer for your Son's wall and one for you brag about your son book. A good day to remember fro the both of you. A life long hunting buddy and Dad event.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

congrats, he will always remember the first one


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats , you should be proud!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to both your son for a well placed shot and to you for the follow up and collection. I'm sure both of you will remember every detail of the hunt and discuss it in the future years. I can still see the smile on my son's face when I approached him standing over his first deer, which was forty years ago. We still talk about it several times a year when we visit.


----------

